# Aphids  :/



## that_girl (Apr 6, 2013)

So I've noticed a tiny black moths flying around my grow... put a sticky yellow paper, saw them dead and rested on my laurels :bongin:  
..... untill a couple days ago i was moving the AC and was waaay under where i can c the bottom side of the leafs.. and or horror!!!:stoned: i found them to b covered by the tiny greenish creatures... they look like the ones that attack rose plants.. google said they were aphids :hairpull: !!!!! What can i possibly do, considering i'm in week 9 of flower?? 

Thank you MP for saving my bud yet again...


----------



## kaotik (Apr 6, 2013)

had em bad here OD last year.. but week 9 of flower?

..not much i'd suggest besides hanging a tonne of traps and hoping.
they do get confused with gnats, but this sounds quite like aphids.

the wingless ones are slow, you could try and squish as many as possible i guess.. 
they really suck when they get to the adult flying stage though. which it sounds like you have. 
pretty sure they don't do that until the plant is overcrowded and it's time to move on to find another food source. then the next generation will hatch with wings.
..neat but quite a PITA   (i honestly never saw them as much of of a threat, till they did this last year.)


hopefully someone else will have a better remedy.
 sorry to hear.
how longs the strain run? must be close to finish (or have they stunted it?)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 6, 2013)

Spray them that far into flowering   you are asking for big time bud rot. Your only hope if you still have a couple weeks is to get some Lady Bugs. You can buy them by the box and release them into your grow space and they will happily eat up all of the aphids for you


----------



## that_girl (Apr 9, 2013)

Kaotic, it looked like i got the flying ones first... also the same prob is in the veg room... i c them flying around, but nothing under the leafs yet...
BigO i have a tiny tent, i don't think a can drench anything.... i'll prob end up with some sea monsters in my tent... who knows , may b they will eat the aphids....
Hush, the ladybugs are released... THANK YOU!!!!   i bought two boxes from OSH ... it looks like most of them are on the floor though... im going to get another box... it doesn't look like aphids r messing up the plants much, the buds were pretty big already.. they r just gross... what do i do after harvest ? do i wash the buds in peroxide? do the bugs fall of them self? 
also after i desinfect the grow room, what should i use to bomb the space? i'm gonna   spray with Azatrol just b4 i switch to flower, but that what i did last time...and now this...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2013)

they will leave when the plant is dead...cant do anything about the stuff left behind..and never wash the buds...as for the tent...50/50 bleach water...I like to mist everything in the room..let sit for a spell amd then mist again and wipe clean...and for the Lady bugs released..be sure all the extraction fans have window screen to cover...Mine got pulled through the vortex:doh:....they have to have enough to feed on or they die or leave....Best of luck girl

:48:


----------



## that_girl (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks 4u2!!! ok, i got it... no washing of the buds after the harvest...
also i did wash the tent with bleach b4 the grow , more than once... due to a spider mite problem in the previous grow.. i'm almost afraid to jinx it , but i havent seen them since... the girls took an azatrol bath twice in veg... i don't understand, does it not work for aphids?? also i think if i bomb the space i would get all the eggs that i might miss otherwise... 
what u say? napalm??
also my vortex is covered with what looks like to b a sort of a felt material... and the ladybugs are mostly on the floor anyways...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 9, 2013)

There are sooo many different bugs that can attack or just come in and hang out in the warm light. I have spiders in my grow house. They are everywhere and I leave them be so long as they don't get on me  They do a fine job of eating up most of the bugs. I use Azamax to keep the smaller chewing critters at bay. I make up a drench and pour it into the soil(or add it directly to the rez). It works well for keeping most leaf eaters away and it can be used all the way up until about 2 weeks before the chop. I wouldn't add any within that time frame as it does biodegrade but it takes a good week to 10 days to do so.

I don't worry about dead bugs in the buds unless they are pretty big, as they will dry up and fall off typically, or they will get smoked with the buds :hubba:


----------



## that_girl (Apr 14, 2013)

Aphids r not completely gone, but it's not as bad as b4. i picked some fan leaves that were completely covered from underneath (...ugh) and the sweet lil ladybugs took care of the rest.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that they are working for you. I suspect as time goes, the Ladies will erradicate the bugs. The only bad thing is once the bugs are gone the Ladies will either die or leave, and then if you get another infestation, you will have to get more.


----------



## that_girl (Apr 15, 2013)

by that time i can hopefully harvest, i only have 3 days left...


----------

